# I an 53 yrs I hope to have a donor baby alone anyone else in same boat?



## Hopeful53 (8 mo ago)

I am 53 yrs old I hope to have a donor baby alone. All my siblings & friends would not agree with my decision. I feel very alone with this decision as alot of society can be very judgemental & cruel but I am determined to realise this ambition. I had 4 failed ivfs with my own eggs & donor sperm im my mid 40's. Just wondering is there any ladies over 50 here planning to have a donor baby alone. I eould love to chat to other ladies in same boat. I would also welcome any information about good clinics in Europe who will treat ladies up to 55 yrs. I want to use non anoymous egg & non anomymous sperm & a clinic which is not too expensive. It would be such a help & support to md when I have the baby if I could habe contact with other ladies in same circumstances, it could be my support bubblebI could exist in because I am under no illusion that the outside world will be tough because I will not be conforming to the norm. I will have broken the rules.
I look forward to hear from you.
I hope all messages will be supportive.


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Wishing you the best of luck finding your support network which is so
Important when a single mummy . There are a lot of older mums nowadays be it adoptive parents or foster or own children X


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Hopeful53 said:


> I am 53 yrs old I hope to have a donor baby alone. All my siblings & friends would not agree with my decision. I feel very alone with this decision as alot of society can be very judgemental & cruel but I am determined to realise this ambition. I had 4 failed ivfs with my own eggs & donor sperm im my mid 40's. Just wondering is there any ladies over 50 here planning to have a donor baby alone. I eould love to chat to other ladies in same boat. I would also welcome any information about good clinics in Europe who will treat ladies up to 55 yrs. I want to use non anoymous egg & non anomymous sperm & a clinic which is not too expensive. It would be such a help & support to md when I have the baby if I could habe contact with other ladies in same circumstances, it could be my support bubblebI could exist in because I am under no illusion that the outside world will be tough because I will not be conforming to the norm. I will have broken the rules.
> I look forward to hear from you.
> I hope all messages will be supportive.


51 and looking at eg married so not quite the same boat


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi that is wonderful. I support you! I'm going through the process of choosing an egg donor and am not 100% sure if I will be doing this with or without a partner as he is still sometimes saying yes, other times no. We have had all the tests but I'm prepared that he may back out.
I'm available to private message for support. 
X


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

There is a ******** group to join called solo mothers by choice UK where many women have done the same xx


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

I think perhaps you might be able to have treatment in Bratislava? within your age limit but if you join and ask in the group they will have lots of info and advice xx


----------

